# BMX Cruiser



## alex_de_luxe (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo

Ich hab mir von ein BMX Cruiser zu kaufen. Aus dem einfachen grund, ich mag BMX, möchte aber auch mal ein bisschen freeriden. Ich würde eine Federgabel an den Cruiser tun. 

Mein Geld ist begrenzt, also der Cruiser sollte unter 500euro sein.

Ach noch etwas, gibt es Cruiser mit V-Brake (denke schon) und mit scheibenremsnaben(denke eher nicht)?

kann man irgendwo ein komplettbike aufbauen lassen?

ich habe hier ein paar gesehen
http://www.gs-bmx.de/


alex


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *
> Ach noch etwas, gibt es Cruiser mit V-Brake (denke schon) und mit scheibenremsnaben(denke eher nicht)?
> 
> ...



z.b. für die dx nabe gibts adapter...

komplettbike kannst sicher überall aufbauen lassen
aber selber machen is ja au net schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> z.b. für die dx nabe gibts adapter...
> ...





selber aufbauen kommt aber viel teurer. schon die rahmen die sie anbieten zum selber aufbauen, kosten so viel wie ich zur verfügung habe.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (7. Juni 2003)

aso, dachte es geht nur ums aufbauen...

www.parano-garage.de hat glaub ich recht günstige komplett-cruiser


----------



## kater (7. Juni 2003)

Nimm lieber einen Rahmen, der nur auf 24" Räder ausgelegt ist und bau dort eine Federgabel rein. Cruiser Rahmen vertragen keine Federgabel.

Und mit 500.- kommst du nicht weit.


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Nimm lieber einen Rahmen, der nur auf 24" Räder ausgelegt ist und bau dort eine Federgabel rein. Cruiser Rahmen vertragen keine Federgabel.
> 
> Und mit 500.- kommst du nicht weit. *



cruiser vertragen FG recht gut  weil lenkwinkel ohne FG ~ 74° mit 100mm MZ ~ 69°, sitzwinkel 66° und tretlager über achse


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Nimm lieber einen Rahmen, der nur auf 24" Räder ausgelegt ist und bau dort eine Federgabel rein. Cruiser Rahmen vertragen keine Federgabel.
> 
> Und mit 500.- kommst du nicht weit. *




Verträgt dieser keine Federgabel? ich denke schon. 
und das mit dem geld, ich muss einfach mal starten, und dann ausbauen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> cruiser vertragen FG recht gut  weil lenkwinkel ohne FG ~ 74° mit 100mm MZ ~ 69°, sitzwinkel 66° und tretlager über achse  *




also wäre 100mm gabel perfekt?

kann man aber auch mit einer 80mm gabel fahren? nur vorübergehend....


----------



## NRH (8. Juni 2003)

80mm wären sogar besser


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *80mm wären sogar besser *



jupp


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Juni 2003)

Ok gut.

Und wie ist die Meinung über diesen den ich da oben gezeigt habe? Ist der gut (also im Verhältnis zum Preis)?

Ist hier zu finden

www.gs-bmx.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praTTler (15. Juni 2003)

moin :O)

FELT Breed
Farbe: schwarz
Gewicht: 13,45kg
Best.Nr.: CRU FEL 2

Preis: 399,00 EURO

< Bild > 

oder wie bei GS-bikes im angebot, das felt clutch für 399

ich kann nur eins sagen... cruiser mit Federgabel geht endlos geil.... ich selbst fahre ein Felt Clutch (vorgänger von dem hier) mit ner marzocchi dirtjumper 2, und das geht astrein, allerdings sollte man, wenn man das ganze mit federgabel fährt in der front eher auf mtb lenker und vorbau setzen, oder eine extrem flache bmx-variante, sonst kommt das alles zu hoch! (außer du bist 2meter groß, dann passt es )

von spezialized gibt es noch ein ähnliches modell, 




aber ich denke mal, daß der wohl die 500 grenze locker sprengen wird!

viel spass beim cruisen!


----------



## kater (15. Juni 2003)

Der ist doch aus Alu?


----------



## praTTler (15. Juni 2003)

also ich persöhnlich hab keine probleme mit alu... 

brechen tun sie alle irgendwann...


----------



## praTTler (15. Juni 2003)

:O) das is meina


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

uuuäähhhhhh, dieses oberrohr..... grottig


----------



## ylfcm (15. Juni 2003)

wieso hat es felt immer so mit dem oversizen von einzelnen rohren. deren cc rahmen aussem workshop sieht ja auch vollkommen reudig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20"Mosher (15. Juni 2003)

sorry   mir wurde beim anblick dieses rads grad so richtig schlecht... ich weiss auch net warum


----------



## NRH (15. Juni 2003)

Hier mal was aus'm DH-board






Mantra:
Es fährt sich auch saugeil! Gerade durch die Höhe der Gabel, bekommt es eine ausgesprochen angenehme Geometrie!

Es gibt aber leider auch einige Probleme mit dem Teil!
So kann man hinten nur maximal Reifen bis ca. 2" fahren. 
Das größere Problem ist aber der Rahmen. Er ist aus Alu und nicht besonders maßiv. Obwohl die Disc erst seit 3 Tagen am Rad ist, gibt der Rahmen schon jetzt beim Bremsen die schrecklichsten Geräusche von sich.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Steuerrohr die Belastung nicht lange mitmacht!

Rein von der Geometrie und dem Fahrverhalten ist das Teil allerdings der volle Bringer!

Die Gabel hat 130mm Federweg. Ist aber auf 30mm??? absenkbar!! 

Also meiner meinung nach solltest Du auf Stahl setzen!


----------



## kater (15. Juni 2003)

Logisch.... Es ist und bleibt ein Race-Cruiser...


----------



## NRH (15. Juni 2003)

jo... Aleine des wort Alu sollte davor warnen 















besser?


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *jo... Aleine des wort Alu sollte davot warenen. *



breit ?


----------



## NRH (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> breit ?    *




 
Ich glaub des änder ich mal schnell


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hrhrhr, konnte mir den satz net verkneifen


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2003)

nochwas zum Thema... hier is mein cruiser


----------



## flying sash (19. Juni 2003)

was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Devilracer (19. Juni 2003)

@ NRH
 ich habeauch vor mir den felt breed zu kaufen, der gefällt mir einfach am besten! 
macht dein steuerrohr nur wegen der 8" hayes solche geräusche, oder aus irgendwelchen anderen gründen????

ich werde so oder so ohne vorderradbremse driven! kann man hinten eigendlich ne magura hs 33 montieren???

@ flying sash

der haro cruiser ist einfach geil  , aber ich finde mit 649,- euro einfach zu teuer!!!   schade eigendlich! 

greets matts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (19. Juni 2003)

@devilracer

wie ich Dir scho' per PM gesagt hab': Das Teil gehört net mir. 
Die geräuche werden wohl auch wegen der Gabel kommen.... stahl ist einfach die bessere wahl.
HS33 ist kein problem.


----------



## kater (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flying sash _
> *was haltet ihr von dem? *



Sieht ordentlich aus. Nicht so schwuchtelig wie die anderen ;-)

Aber ich frage mich immer noch, warum ihr euch nicht gleich ein BMX kauft.


----------



## NRH (19. Juni 2003)

Weil man mit'm BMX wircklich nur in der City fahren kann? (dafür aber gscheit).

Naja, ich freu mich scho' wenn mei' Kinderradl vertig is'


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Sieht ordentlich aus. Nicht so schwuchtelig wie die anderen ;-)
> ...



warscheinlich aussm gleichen grund warum ich auch nen cruiser fahre  
BMX ist zwar endgeil und die perfektion des radfahrens.... aber ich komme mit 24" laufrädern besser zurecht als mit den 20" 


@ devilracer, das haro ist recht günstig !

@ flying sash, kauf dir das haro, mach da ne 3tlg. kurbel dran und ne federgabel ! schon haste ne reine street-/dirtwaffe


----------



## NRH (19. Juni 2003)

och, ich find Dirt street mit starrgabel eigendlich angenehmer. Ok, muss jeder selber wissen, aber bevor Du 'ne Federgabeln einbaust, solltest erstmal schauen ob Du vielleicht doch mit der Starren zurecht kommst.


----------



## Devilracer (19. Juni 2003)

@ evil rider

an dem haro ist schon ne 3-tlg. kurbel dran! 


und ich habe gerade erfahren das ich evtl. doch mehr kohle zur verfügung habe, und wenn ichs mir recht überlege ist der haro cruiser garnicht soooo teuer!    
das einzigste was mich stört ist die u-brake! am anfang sind sie ja vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber im nachhinein bremsen die dinger doch kein stück, oder täusche ich mich da vielleicht???
ich würde sogar den rotor abmachen, aber nützt ja nix wenn keine v-brakes dranpassen oder????   

doof, doof doof.............

greets matts


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juni 2003)

kannst maguras drann fahren !


----------



## NRH (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *kannst maguras drann fahren ! *




DITO


----------



## kater (20. Juni 2003)

U-Brakes ziehen mehr als ausreichend. Ihr verwöhnten Disc-Schweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juni 2003)

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=95291


----------



## big air Player (7. Juli 2003)

Also ich hätt da noch ne Frage:
Wenn man sich also nen Cruiser mit Federgabel und so umbaut
, kann man damit dann auch bei MTB Dual Rennen und so mitmachen?


----------



## Stylo77 (9. Juli 2003)

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=98739

also funzt alles crusier mit federgabel und hs33


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2003)

hier mein BMX cruiser


----------



## Jevgeny (9. Juli 2003)

ein schönes richi wenn man nur den vorderen teil betrachtet
hinterbau is ja sooo fett
weih


----------



## NRH (9. Juli 2003)

Sehr sehr fein evil! Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pagey (9. Juli 2003)

gefällt mir auch....sehr schöne farbe !


----------



## pagey (9. Juli 2003)

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=98739


----------



## Stylo77 (12. Juli 2003)

> pagey	http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/pho...iew&image=98739



steht ca 5 einträg weiter oben schon


----------



## doc.snuggles (15. Juli 2003)

@evil

wow, ich werd ganz blass vor neid. Echt schön!


----------



## Zitz (17. Juli 2003)

ich hätte den zu verkaufen!


----------



## ChristophK (17. Juli 2003)

@evilrider 
was hastn da für reifen drin???
ich hab nämlich das prob, daß die 1.85" cruiser reifen in meinem haro ein bissel zu schmal sind. 2.35er passen aber nicht in den rahmen. und 2.0" oder 2.1" reifen sind in 24" wohl ne rarität
greetz


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2003)

DMR MOTO


----------



## Feuerlocke (17. Juli 2003)

Wer keine Kohle hat fr einen NEUEN:

Der kauft MEINEN!  
pm reicht!


----------



## ChristophK (4. August 2003)

Wer kann mir sagen, wie breit die DMR Moto Reifen in mm bauen.
Auf die zollangaben is ja nich immer verlass


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. August 2003)

gibts auser gack noch n cruiserrahmen mit diskaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChristophK _
> *Wer kann mir sagen, wie breit die DMR Moto Reifen in mm bauen.
> Auf die zollangaben is ja nich immer verlass *


+

baut 2.1" breit


----------



## ChristophK (5. August 2003)

nochmal in worten: ich brauche eine genaue maßangabe des reifens in eingebautem zustand in MILLIMETER.
Die zollangaben auf den reifen sind meist fürn ar*ch.
mein rahmen baut nur 60mm breit und meine wunschbreite wäre so um die 55mm.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChristophK _
> *Die zollangaben auf den reifen sind meist fürn ar*ch.
> *



deshalb hat er dir auch gesagt, wie breit er wirklich baut


----------



## evil_rider (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> deshalb hat er dir auch gesagt, wie breit er wirklich baut  *



manche sind halt wie nen brot


----------



## Chaka-Checka (5. August 2003)

°°°(mmmh... brooot)


----------



## ChristophK (5. August 2003)

wie auch immer, du mich auch!!!


----------



## evil_rider (5. August 2003)

wenn der reifen mit 2.2" verkauft wird.... und ich sage er baut 2.1"....... *DANN TUT ER DAS AUCH*


----------



## Jevgeny (5. August 2003)

kannst du ihm nicht den gefallen tun und es in mm umrechnen


----------



## evil_rider (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jevgeny _
> *kannst du ihm nicht den gefallen tun und es in mm umrechnen  *



wer zoll nicht in mm umrechnen kann sollte lieber nochmal die schulbank drücken ! und zwar von der grundschule auf an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (5. August 2003)

hab nich angenommen, dass die leute hier so in der lage sind " in mm umzurechnen und ich nehm es auch immer noch net an.
wenn du mir nur die zollangabe hinschreibst, nehm ich natürlich an, dass du es nur vom reifen abgelesen hast. wie gesagt die zollangaben der hersteller sind in der regel fürn arsch.
cosmic sports gibt die breite des reifens übrigens mit 2.1" und nich mit 2.2" an. also piss mich nicht an!!!!


----------

